# 1st Attempt with DAS6



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

My polishing kit atm consists of:
Das6
Meguiar's Soft Buff Pads (compound,polish &finishing)
Meguiar's Ultimate Compound
Menzerna 135mm Pads White/Orange/Yellow 
Menzerna Intensive Polish - P085RD 3.02 
Menzerna Final Finish Polish - P0 85 RE 5

The pictures are not the best as i was using my iphone :evil:

As you can see this TT has alot of swirls pretty much every part of the car is like this  









50/50 with the Intensive Polish and Meguiars pad









Whole boot









Ultimate Compound used with Meguiars pad

















Then a quick going over with Final Finish Polish left me with this


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice work 8)

I keep considering buying a machine polisher, but its not quite materialised yet :?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

i had been thinking about buying one for ages but was worried about a] damaging the paint b] the cost  
But markypoo off here sent me a link to the DAS6 which is really cheap under £70 and with a DA its very hard to damage the paint
Well worth getting


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah I priced up the DAS6 with all the kit I wanted & very nearly bought it last summer, but have never quite convinced myself to go through with it. My A3 could do with it, but our Polo is in desperate need. Its the Mrs car so doesnt really get the attention that my cars get 

Check this out


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Good work Adam!

You've done well there to pull that finish off. Hard work, but when you stand back and see the fruits of your labour - that's what makes it all worthwhile me thinks :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks awesome  might look into this myself.... Bit scary though :?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

manphibian said:


> That looks awesome  might look into this myself.... Bit scary though :?


With a da polisher it's almost impossible to mess it up unless you do something stupid,but I would recommend getting a scrap wing to practise on


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Excellent result there mate. Like most other people on here would love to get into this to really finish off the car but don't want to ruin it!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> My polishing kit atm consists of:
> Das6
> Meguiar's Soft Buff Pads (compound,polish &finishing)
> Meguiar's Ultimate Compound
> ...


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

manphibian said:


> That looks awesome  might look into this myself.... Bit scary though :?


I would say it'a almost fool proof with a DA polisher - if I can do it and get almost as good results as above I'm sure anyone can! The only thing I would say is be careful as you travel around each panel with the cable - as it likes to scratch areas that you have just spent doing! I need to devise a way of preventing this but not easy when you are in a basement with other cars around you!. Also as the experts say, experiment with the least abrasive compound and pads first - if they do the job then great, if not work your way up gradually!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

leenx said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > My polishing kit atm consists of:
> ...


This took just over an hour
What pads and polish are you using?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Great job! Much better than my efforts and I pretty much followed same process! took me almost two days as well! How long did it take you?[/quote][/quote]
This took just over an hour
What pads and polish are you using?[/quote]

  An hour??? The same as you - I bought a kit from cleanyourcar.co.uk. It's the prep for me I think that takes the time!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you doing the slow cut method ?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> Are you doing the slow cut method ?


It came with three compounds - I used the mid range and then the super finish, each panel was taking me aboiut 20 mins / 30 mins - sound about right?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice work, With the hard paint and a DA working times will be a lot longer than the use of a Rotary, but the desired results were achieve so good work


----------

